
The Neucuff: A soft orthotic exoskeleton - luu
http://superreleaser.com/blog/2015/8/13/neucuff-a-soft-orthotic-exoskeleton
======
voltagex_
Never thought I'd see something related to Cerebral Palsy here! Fantastic
work, team!

